# terminal macro?



## elmo7 (Apr 6, 2006)

hi guys

i use a program for video compositing called "shake"

now i have been toled that its better for my mac to open it by going to terminal and typeing the word "shake" and hitting entter this opens up shake.

so have been running the program this way for as long as i can remeber but i am looking to created a macro or some auto run thing so i can put in my dock click it and it opens termainal than then runs shake from it on its own.

i have been looking to do this for ages and have never got round to it so any help would be very welcome.

thanks
Alex


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Actually, it's better if you open it by going to terminal and typing the word "shake" and hitting enter while dancing naked in the pale moonlight, but only on the third rainy Thursday after having already sacrificed a virgin she-goat to the gods of the Inca underworld, run a half marathon backwards in flip-flops while wearing angel wings and drinking a non-fat decaf venti carmel macchiato (with whipped cream, of course).

I've never heard of such a thing. Just double-click the icon. As far as I know (someone feel free to jump in here and correct me if I'm wrong) it does the same thing, just through different means.


----------



## elmo7 (Apr 6, 2006)

ok well i will have to try your way

any way they guy that toled me this is some one that gets a lot of money for using programs like shake and is very good at them so you know i guess i lissen to him a bit 


any way so is there a way to set this task to something i can put in my dock?


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Perhaps I'm missing something. You're just opening the application, right? If you want the application to appear in the dock just drag it into the dock.


----------



## elmo7 (Apr 6, 2006)

no

i want to creat a macro or something that i can put in the dock that when click opens shake the way i said above by using terminal


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

I think you need to be a little cleaner on what you want to do.

Shake is a normal OS X app and can be selected in the Applications folder.
Once running you can right click the icon and select "Keep in dock" so it is there for easy opening.

Shake also has a command line interface and can process files this way also.

It sounds like you want to start Shake, but also open terminal so your can use it that way also? Is that correct? If so, you could make a simple Applescript that loads Shake and then loads Terminal.


----------



## elmo7 (Apr 6, 2006)

No what i want to do is create a macro thing that loads shake throu terminal


----------

